# Who Does Not Go Full Time In College?



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

It would be interesting to see what people in college don't go full time. 

While I really want to get done, I have to keep myself motivated and taking too many classes drains me at the end of the day. The constant test taking doesn't help either. I do like my decision however because it shows that I need to graduate from college at some point in time. I can't let the situation be overwhelming. Plus, I don't want to have to travel more and not make it worth my while. Having to commute to school takes time out of what I could be doing. I also need my alone time, which is too hard to get when you are in a classroom all day.

Any thoughts?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I went full time to go _as fast as possible through it_. 4 years of high school + 4 years of college (dual degrees) + 3 years of graduate school is driving me up the wall. I just want to be done with schooling for once.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw part time school as a rip off.
It costs more per unit = more money
It takes more semesters to graduate = more money
It takes more time to graduate when you could be working = more potential money


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

It costs more per unit at your school if you are part time? Weird, ours is the same regardless of how many hours you take... 

I'm part time, but that's because I work full time.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Korvyna said:


> It costs more per unit at your school if you are part time? Weird, ours is the same regardless of how many hours you take...
> 
> I'm part time, but that's because I work full time.


It's the same where I go to school as well. I actually attempted to go full time, but my grades began to suffer because of it. While I haven't failed any classes, it caused me to drop classes. I will also admit that changing to part-time made me lose my scholarship. I don't work full time, but I need to have a backup plan in case something happens, so going to school part-time works well for me despite the shortcomings.


----------



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

I work full time and go to College full time. It can be a bit tiring but I've found I can handle it with relative ease while keeping good grades.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I go part time or 3/4 time but just cause I enjoy school, I never want to leave. And I'm already in so much debt I consider this an early retirement.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I go part time or 3/4 time but just cause I enjoy school, I never want to leave. And I'm already in so much debt I consider this an early retirement.


I do agree with this comment except for the never want to leave part.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I like school too... I went through college full-time and ached to go into part-time but in the end, just decided to go through with it. I figure I could just learn all the material and go deeper when I'm on my own (which I do now). When I graduated, I went back to school but I only took one evening class for one semester.. It was great. And then I went into private lessons which was even better :tongue: In a way I don't think I would like to go to institutionalized education anymore


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

fresh out of high school and working full time.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I tried going to school full time and that did not work at all for me, due to unforeseen health problems and stress. I figure that even if it takes me a bit longer than other people to finish, at least I can take my time and try to do it well. There's no point in rushing myself to finish a degree if I have lousy marks. I am not in school right now but plan to go to university this fall.

But I can see the benefits in just finishing your degree, especially if it costs you more per semester. If you are getting good marks, keeping on top of things and not starting to get overwhelmed too much, then I don't see anything wrong with continuing as a full time student. But if you're getting bored of so much school and starting to get overwhelmed or apathetic, it might be best to cut down on your courseload.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

As long as you don't have to work part-time as well, you're golden. Suck it up, man. You get long breaks for Chrismas, Easter and summer. Just wait until you start working full time and all you get is 10 days a year off.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> As long as you don't have to work part-time as well, you're golden. Suck it up, man. You get long breaks for Chrismas, Easter and summer. Just wait until you start working full time and all you get is 10 days a year off.


Some people just grow faster/slower than others XD.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> As long as you don't have to work part-time as well, you're golden. Suck it up, man. You get long breaks for Chrismas, Easter and summer. Just wait until you start working full time and all you get is 10 days a year off.


That depends on the college, and depends on the job.


----------

